# Sex and Calories



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

They say that during sex you burn off as many calories as running 8 miles.

Who the hell runs 8 miles in 15 seconds? 8O


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't exaggerate 8O 15 seconds


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe little calories


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would rather run 8 miles. :? 

Have you seen my Mrs? 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Heathcliffe

Out of order

take that back

no, it's not a joking matter

Certainly not on a public Foram 

I am upset with you

Now I can not manage 8 miles

And 15 seconds?

Couldn't even sort out the position in that time 8O 8O 8O 

aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Calm down dear, it's just a joke.  

She's a big lass Sandra. She had a job bump starting Jumbo jets. They sacked her though. Her hairy legs were taking the paint off the planes. 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are hopeless :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've met Mrs Gnome! For sure she will batter him to death when she sees this thread! I think I have her email address somewhere.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I've met Mrs Gnome! For sure she will batter him to death when she sees this thread! I think I have her email address somewhere.


That's typical of you Barry. :roll:

You snitch on everybody. 8O 8O

OK ...... how much this time for you to keep quiet. :roll:

Not that I am worried, you understand.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An extra £50 should do. Each week.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> An extra £50 should do. Each week.


From IT to Blackmail - bit of a career change isn't it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Back to the original post.

15 seconds?

No stamina you lot!

I c a n m an a g e a lo t l on ger t h a * " t e v $ ' # !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!################'''''''''''@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nicholsong wrote: "From IT to Blackmail - bit of a career change isn't"

Desperate times and all that Geoff! 

I've just cycled 20 miles followed by some serious suspension testing  how many calories is that?

Can I have a burger and chips now?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it will be easier on the suspension if you stick to a nice healthy salad

Just thinking of wear and tear on the van

Every little helps :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

